# Cigar Legislation



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Just to introduce this new section...

It appears that we are rapidly approaching the point of revolution! <G> Cigar Smokers running wild in the streets! And all because some anti-smoking zealots choose to lump CIGARS in with cigarettes as being dangerous! These same zealots want to fund some un-needed government programs, and since federal money is tight, they see this as a way to get free money from us cigar smokers.

Please read the section announcement, and post as you see fit here.

Squid will be providing a Sticky Thread sometime soon containing a variety of links to things on the Web of interest to anybody concerned with this topic.

Thanks.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

No more taxes. Please people call your senators. This tax will not go to the children, i promise. they will use it for something else.


----------

